# My Beloved Quincy has to be put to sleep today.



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I'm probably a week overdue. I've just kept putting off calling vet because of my guilt over Winston [the puppy we're getting] and not really wanting to believe he was really dying [he's had liver cancer for 2.5 months].

We took him boating 1.5 weekends ago. We were so excited that he made it to go boating [didn't think he would live that long]. Poor guy got sick a couple times; he really tried to enjoy it but it was too much I think. His bark changed shortly after to a hoarse sound [he's a beagle]. He then stopped wanting to go for a walk late last week [the biggest sign]. And he has been throwing up a lot the past couple days [no room because of the tumor].

I called the vet yesterday but she was out until the am. With his symptoms, she said it is time. She said if she saw him and thought it wasn't time, she'd send him home, but she was pretty sure he wouldn't be coming home with me.

I feel like he knows he's being 'replaced' and that's why. I feel guilty for looking at puppies and planning his replacement. I also feel guilty I kept him so long [he really looks terrible]. And I'm sad. He was a great dog. We've had him for >12 years [he was a pup when we adopted him and we were newlyweds with no human kids yet].

Thanks for letting me pour it out. It's going to be hard. I'm sending my kids to a neighbors to play so I can take him alone. My middle child is at camp an hour south so I was going to wait until tomorrow but no one can watch the kids tomorrow. So now I'm just sneaking off with him so I don't have 2 that got to say goodbye and one that didn't.....we all gave him lots of love last night though, like subconsciously I knew.....

Thanks.

Trish


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am so sorry - I want to puke just thinking about how you must feel....so sorry....Hugs..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh Trish. I am so sorry you have to go thru this. Losing a pet is one of the hardest thing to go thru. I am tearing up just reading about Quincy. I know we can say 'at least he wont be suffering' but it doesnt really help because we want them here with us. Again. i am so sorry and just know we are all crying with you.:grouphug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Trish, the tears are rolling down my face as I read. I am so sorry. Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts as Quincy passes over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry Trish......your post made me cry.I know how you feel.Say your good byes to your beloved Quincy and after a few days......you will see that Quincy would not want you to feel sad...he would want you to share your love with another dog.I'm so sorry.......


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Our animals bring so much pleasure to our lives, but we do have to go through the losses. I think Quincy was trying to hold on until you got your Winston. He knew you loved him, you took care of him but it was time for him to go. Be sad for now, then be happy again with Winston. I always look on my animals as chapters of my life, when one chapter ends another begins.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm here crying with you!! You are giving Quincy the best gift of love for his years of love and companionship helping him cross the Rainbow Bridge. He won't suffer anymore.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Trish,

I know a little of what you're going through. We had to let our beloved Molly (a maltese) go after congestive heart failure made it impossible for her to live comfortably. I understand the guilt, but you really shouldn't feel guilty. 
Because you are doing the right thing. Quincy trusts you completely and will love you no matter what. He needs this release, but it's just from his physical body, he will never be released from your heart or your memory. You are not replacing him, you could never do that, he's one of a kind. This puppy is just going to be there to help you cope with the loss of him. So love and enjoy your puppy knowing that you loved Quincy with everything that you had. You have loved him enough to let him go. 

Whew, this is harder to write than I thought it was going to be. I'm sorry I got so emotional about it. But please just know that there are folks out here who are thinking about you today. And my heart goes out to you.

Peace to you,

Lisa


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Trish,
I'm so sorry. I know how very, very difficult it is to do what you are about to do. My thoughts are with you. 
Please don't think that your plans to get a new puppy somehow hastened this. Maybe Quincy knows that its okay to go now knowing you'll be loved by the puppy soon. He'll always be in your heart and he'll be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge.....

Susan


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Trish - I am so sorry and, like everyone, am sitting here with tears in my eyes. I know a lot of us have been through the "drive to the vet" situation and that it is not easy. Please know that we are all here for you and are thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Exactly a year ago today I put my 15 year old Wheaton Terrier down and I know what a hard day this is for you. Also ironically, my Havanese is a year old today. She was born on the day I put my Wheaton down. So it was meant to be. I know you will feel terrible for some time to come. I stayed with my Reggy until he went to sleep and I am glad that I did. I have 15 years of wonderful memories with him as I am sure you do with your dog. As time goes on you will be ok with opening your home to another wonderful pet. I have enjoyed my Lola and my Maggie accepts Lola as well. Maggie was very attached to Reggy and it was hard for her to be without him as well. But time does heal. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Trish. I know just how you feel. Two months ago we had to let my beautiful and young golden, Vinnie, go due to lymphoma. It's never easy, and there's always the guilt of 'did I wait too long' or 'was I there enough for him'. 

Just know that your handsome Quincy will be pain-free and whole again at the Bridge. He won't be jealous of your new puppy. Instead, I think he'll be happy that the children have another furry friend to bring them smiles - and you too!

A candle will be lit for Quincy here tonight - to help light his way to the Bridge.

Deepest sympathies,
Wanda


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm very sorry, Trish.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I am so sorry Trish for your lost.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> Thanks for letting me pour it out. It's going to be hard. I'm sending my kids to a neighbors to play so I can take him alone. My middle child is at camp an hour south so I was going to wait until tomorrow but no one can watch the kids tomorrow. So now I'm just sneaking off with him so I don't have 2 that got to say goodbye and one that didn't.....we all gave him lots of love last night though, like subconsciously I knew.....
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Trish


Trish, I'm so very sorry this is happening. Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Sorry to hear the news*

*Lend Me A Pup

I will lend to you for awhile 
a puppy, God said, 
For you to love him while he lives 
and to mourn for him when he is gone. 
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years, 
or maybe for two or three 
But will you, till I call him back 
take care of him for me?

He'll bring his charms to gladden you 
and (should his stay be brief) 
you'll always have his memories 
as solace for your grief. 
I cannot promise that he will stay, 
since all from earth return, 
But there are lessons taught below 
I want this pup to learn.

I've looked the whole world over 
in search of teachers true 
And from the folk that crowd life's land 
I have chosen you. 
Now will you give him all your love 
Nor think the labour vain 
Nor hate me when I come to take my pup back again.

I fancied that I heard them say 
"Dear Lord Thy Will Be Done," 
For all the joys this pup will bring, 
the risk of grief you'll run. 
Will you shelter him with tenderness 
Will you love him while you may 
And for the happiness you'll know forever grateful
stay.

But should I call him back 
much sooner than you've planned 
Please brave the bitter grief that comes 
and try to understand. 
If, by your love, you've managed 
my wishes to achieve, 
In memory of him that you've loved, 
cherish every moment with your faithful bundle, 
and know he loved you too.

-Author Unknown 
*:hug: :grouphug: :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Trish,

I am SO sorry! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. *tear*

I haven't lost a pet, but I know how much they enrich our lives and bring us love and happiness. They also *teach* us so much.

Hugs, :grouphug:
Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Trish, I'm so sorry. This is a time that breaks our hearts. I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes as it brings back such painful memories. You're doing the best thing for Quincy. My beloved Havanese, Panda, had the same liver failure symptoms as your Quincy. Her bark became hoarse, her eyes looked empty and strange, she couldn't eat due to the nausea, and didn't want to walk. She looked at me pleadingly. You know in your heart that you have to do what you would want done for yourself. The last few days of liver failure are painful, and you wouldn't want to prolong the suffering. I made the same choice as you, and it broke my heart. We have to have the courage to do what's best for our pets, even though we can't bear the thought. 

Perhaps Quincy was hanging on until you had another pet to love. Dogs are so selfless that way with their unconditional love. Those that have gone to the Bridge never leave us, as they'll always occupy a part of our hearts. My thoughts are with you and Quincy.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Dearest Trish....even though I don't personally know you I am moved today by your enormous loss. I have cried through each post from all these caring "friends" on this great forum. I am brought to remembrance of all the loving, devoted pets that have gone on in my lifetime and those thoughts have caused me to feel some of your pain today. Even though Winston can never replace your Quincy he can help you through the days ahead to put a smile on your face where there has been sadness. My prayers are with you and your family as you begin a new chapter in your lives with your new baby.


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry Trish for your loss! It is always hard to loose such a good friend...We are thinking of you and your family!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Trish,

May God bless and comfort you and your family on this difficult road.

Hugs,
Leslie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Trish, I cannot read what Mintchip posted as I am crying already.
I feel for you as I had to have my last pet (before the pups-put down) You need to know in your heart that Quincy loves you and knows that you love him and are doing this for him - not to him. He has allowed you to make this decision cause he knows that your new puppy will love you and give him the "ok" to move on as you will be taken care of!! Please know that we all have you in our prayers and thoughts! You are a good mommy and are doing what is best for Quincy!! 
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Trish,
Oh what a sad day for you and the family. Make sure you think about and share some great times with Quincy and I am sure Quincy will be doing the same.

Amanda


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Posting quickly to say THANK YOU SO MUCH...*

You all are so sweet and kind to post to me. And you've shared so much of your hearts. Thank you. I don't feel so alone anymore.

He is chasing and finally catching those squirrels in his heaven.

He went so quickly. The hardest and longest part was sitting with him and waiting. He kept looking at me wondering why I was crying [I was trying so hard to make him comfy and not cry]....such a sweetie!

The kids took it much better than I feared. Probably because we've been expecting this for over 2 months and because they know Winston is coming.

Thank you.
:grouphug:

Trish


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Trish, Im also very sorry. That was heartbreaking to read, and I can't imagine going through it with one of mine. Your Quincy was So lucky to have you as a mom!

:hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry! I know how you feel losing my very special Buffy at 17 yrs and her pal Bowie 2 yrs later at age 16. The only consolation is that they chose when to go. I didn't have to put then down. :Cry:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry Trish..it's so hard losing any family member..even a dog who's like one of our children! I'll keep you in my heart during this time. 

Try not to think of Winston as a 'replacement' ...he could never replace Quincy's space in your heart and in your families. He'll carve out his own special nook over time that would never replace where Quincy once was.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I am Extremely Sorry for the Loss that you have suffered. I would not wish this type of thing on my worst enemy. I can't begin to understand how you must feel and what you and your family must be going through right now. You will be in our thoughts and Prayers.

Kindest Regards and Deepest Sympathy's

Derek, Dovanna and Radar.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:grouphug: Hugs to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Trish 
I am so sorry for your loss I know how devastating it can be to lose your best 4 legged friend ..a cat or dog . It is so painful ..
The good news is that he is up there in doggie heaven with Griffin Asta and Zorro and I bet they are having a ball playing in the ivy. 
God bless for hanging on so you could have one more boating experience ..
It is so hard to see them decline and you know their time is near .
I know how is so hard for you and your family ..There are no words I can say to alleviate your pain and sorrow and heal the hole in your heart .. 
Take care -


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

I am so sorry Trish.

It is never easy, but you gave Quincy a wonderful life. He will always be with you. At the end, you gave him peace.

Watching our older pets decline is so hard. I know I have to prepare myself, for my Keller dog is now 15, his hearing is going, his bark is hoarse now, he has a worried look in his eyes, but his health is still good for his age. I know that when the time is right, I will do what you have done, and give him peace.

My heart goes out to you. 

Please don't feel guilty for getting Winston. He is not a replacement, he will be another furbaby to share your life. 

Keep Quincy in your heart, enjoy Winston. I know that Winston will help you thru this difficult time.

Quincy is now at the Rainbow Bridge, waiting until that time you can be together again.


Rainbow Bridge 
Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss of Quincy, but I am sure all the memories you have of him are just wonderful~ he was lucky to have a mommy like you!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Trish, My heart goes out to you. I know how hard it is to say goodbye and let such a wonderful companion go. You guys had a long run together and it was truly wonderful. Winston will never replace Quincy. Quincy was one of a kind and will always hold a special place in your heart. Winston will be a whole new adventure. I had to put down a special pet of mine a year and a half ago and I can't read all the lovely replies you've gotton. It still hurts real bad. I wish you a speedy healing. :kiss:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Trish,

I am so sorry about Quincy and like everyone else this has made me cry also. I lost my Old English Sheepdog, only 4 years old, when a pitbull attacked him. I feel your pain. No, Winston will never replace Quincy and you will always keep a special place in your heart with Quincy's memories. 

A big hug,

Libby


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Trish,

I am so sorry, I will put you in my prayers tonight. There is no way to make it easy, I have had to do it twice now in my life time. My first dog I had 15 years got him when me first got married, no kids for 7 of those years, so he was my first child. I loved that dog, he understood everything I said and if I cried he would lick my tears. It was the hardest thing I ever had to do was to say good bye to that dog.

I cry thinking of it now.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

I just wanted to share a poem with you. I know how hard it is to loose a loving family member, but please dont feel guilty about Winston. You would be surprised to know how it seems sometimes that our furry friends wait to pass untill there is a new companion with you to take over their responsibilities of protecting and comforting you. I know it doesnt help ease your pain but hopefully it will help you get through this hard time just knowing that others care.
He is my other eyes that can see above the clouds;
my other ears that hear above the winds.
He is the part of me that can reach out into the sea.
He has told me a thousand times over that I am his reason
for being by the way he rests against my leg;
by the way he thumps his tail at my smallest smile;
by the way he shows his hurt when I leave without taking him.
(I think it makes him sick with worry when he is not
along to care for me.)
When I am wrong, he is delighted to forgive.
When I am angry, he clowns to make me smile.
When I am happy, he is joy unbounded.
When I am a fool, he ignores it.
When I succeed, he brags.
Without him, I am only another man. With him, I am all-powerful.
He is loyalty itself. He has taught me the meaning of devotion.
With him, I know a secret comfort and a private peace.
He has brought me understanding where before I was ignorant.
His head on my knee can heal my human hurts.
His presence by my side is protection against my fears of dark and
unknown things.
He has promised to wait for me...whenever...wherever--
in case I need him.
And I expect I will--as I always have.
Now know he is waiting, waiting for you in heaven...


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Thanks everyone.*

For your kind thoughts, prayers, poems and words. It really means a lot. Especially that you all understand what I'm going through and why we have Winston coming home already.

It helps so much knowing Winston will be here next week! I'm sad they won't be able to meet but then also happy because Quincy already had to share me with 3 human kids so he didn't have to share me anymore.

I keep expecting to hear his feet on the flloor and find myself looking for him when we go outside or what have you. I'm sure that will happen from time to time.

We're going camping this weekend without him. That will be so strange.

I think having the last 2.5 months to prepare for Quincy being gone has helped, especially for the kids. We knew it was coming. I have been preparing myself for 2.5 months. It's still sad, but I'm more prepared than I would have been if it was sudden.

Again, thanks for all your thoughts. I'm going to look forward now to Winston and have wonderful memories of my Quinster.

Trish


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

sad to hear the news, couldn't imagine what you are going thru but you and your family will get thru it. keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I think that all of us who have lost our pets in the past know what you are going through. It's so hard..... but don't feel guilty. Quincy was just waiting until you found another companion to take his place as he wouldn't want you to be left alone without someone else to watch over you. Enjoy your memories of Quincy and build new ones with Winston. Hugs to you all...


----------



## cfabisch (Jan 17, 2007)

Trish,

I think that has to be one of the hardest things about loving a dog (or any pet) so much. It hurts so much to let them go, even when you know it's the best thing for them. 

My thoughts are with you.

Cathy


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Trish I am so sorry  I am all choked up and teary  I know what that is like and it is the hardest decision to make. My sincerest condolences and big hugs to you and your family.:grouphug:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Trish
I just want you to know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. I know this has to be rough but it is the best thing for Quincy. He knows that you have given him the best life possible and so he will be at peace now.If you need someone to talk to you have my number please feel free to call me. My computer is still down. Take care of yourself!!!!!! Do not feel guilty about Winston but you need to do what is best for you and your family.
Smile and hugs,
Megan and Jillee


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We should never feel guilty about letting go our our dear pets. It is the kindest thing to know when to let go. It is also the saddest. Hope you are feeling a little better today knowing that we all have you in our thoughts.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Trish:
I'm so sorry for your loss. I understand, as many of us do, the loss of a beloved pet. We grieve with you, but he is no longer in pain, and you did a loving thing. You are a great Mommy  He's in doggy heaven, and maybe he'll meet my Rudy and Raven up there  They like to chase squirrels, too


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not think you should feel guilty about getting Winston . I waited a long time after Griffin died but after Asta I got Cosmo right away . I do not know if it was the right thing as I was definetly still still grief stricken and greiving .
I do know that once Cosmo arrived - I had a sense of purpose again and the house was not so quiet and empty .. 
He was so adorable when I first say him .. He just celebrated his first birthday and we have come a long way and he is quite the cute little noodle .. and a sweet dog ..


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm sure Quincy is pleased that little Winston has such a nice family to go to. My symphathy to you and your family.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh sweetie, how sad! I'm very sorry about you having to go through such a rough time. (((hugs)))


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

This sucks. Sorry to hear it


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

*Dorie's gone to the rainbow bridge*

Today we too lost a dear friend from causes unknown at the tender age of 3. Dorie Dancer was a therapy dog and CGC. She was tiny, only 7 lbs and cream, lovely face and darling temperament. She shared our bed and loved to go with us everywhere. I am having a necropsy done to determine why she died, our vet has seen nothing wrong in the preliminary, but I want tissue samples sent off to the lab to determine cause of death. She was in distress yesterday morning at 6:30, panting and listless, so I rushed her to the vet, this morning she died. With her goes part of our hearts, and moving on is tough. I adopted Blossom today from a friend who could not keep her and she is sweet, but Dorie was my baby. We never expected this to happen.
Take care,
Paula


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Paula, I'm so sorry. It's hard enough to lose a pet that's had a good long life, but to lose one whose life was so short, is the hardest of all. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Paula- I'm so sorry for your loss. How tragic she was so young. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh Paula, i dont know what to say except that im so sorry this happened to you. Let us know what the vet says, if you dont mind. Again, i am sorry for your loss.


:hug: 

Shannon


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*So sorry for you loss...*

I know how hard it is. What a blessing you received another best friend on the same day. I think you had a doggie angel. It's so hard to lose our fur friends. I'll be thinking of you. Let us know if they find the cause.

Trish


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Paula, 3yrs is too young please do let us know what the vet finds.
Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

(((hugs))) Paula.  Sad to hear your little one is gone after such a short life.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paula, my heart goes out to you and your family! 
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so sorry Paula. Hugs.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Paula,
I'm so sorry to read about Dorie.My thoughts are with you.Dorie sounds like she touched alot of people with her therapy work.Please let us know how you turn out.......:hug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Paula, loosing a pet is heart breaking and not knowing why that must be terrible. :grouphug: Give Blossom an extra hug, Keep us posted.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Paula, we are all so sad for you and your family on this loss. Please let us know what the test results are.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

*Thanks so much dear people*

I have not gotten the pathology report yet but want to thank you all for your warm wishes. So far we have determined Dorie had Hemorrhagic GastroEnteritis (HGE). We do not know the cause, she was being treated properly, but had cardiac arrest yesterday am, that's what she died from. I'll keep you dear people posted, thanks for caring, it really helps to know you're out there.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. It is hard for some people to understand how much these dogs are our families. Please know that our thoughts are with you.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Paula,
I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Dorie. It's never easy at any age but I can't imagine losing one so young. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Susan
(Steve, McKenna and Sedona)


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Paula, I am so sorry for your loss....I don't even want to try to imagine how something like this would affect me.....devastated is an understatement. Yes please keep us posted on the final results....you are in my thoughts!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Paula,

I'm so sorry for your:hug: loss. Give Blossom extra hugs and receive them back with their healing strength.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

This is such sad news...I'm not good with words, so just know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dana (May 9, 2007)

Trish,
Two weeks ago I was where you are now and I had to put down my Riley. He was the best dog I 've ever had and I felt empty coming home from the vet's office in more ways than one. I too had bought a little puppy a month before and felt guilty about it. The truth is that Riley was such a lovebug and he wouldn't have wanted me to be alone either. I am so sorry that you are going through this. Dana


----------

